# My Speakers Dont Work



## Chrisakalyf3 (Aug 4, 2006)

I Need Help, I Restored My Computer And Now My Speakers Dont Work, Many People Ask Me If I Have A Sound Chip, Im Guessin I Do Since My Speakers Worked Before. I Dont Know How To Make Them Work, When I Go To Control Panel The Sound And Speach, It Say I Have No Audio Drive, Can Someone Please Please Please Help Me


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Chrisakalyf3, and Welcome to TSF.



> I Restored My Computer And Now My Speakers Dont Work


Does this mean that you have just completed a reinstallation of Windows®, or have you just done a 'System Restore'?

It would help us greatly if you would also give us your full system specs, thanks.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

DOUBLE POST!!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=110797


----------

